# Ok what is going on here? Help



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

:scratchhead:
We have not talked since we signed the papers last Tuesday. We are having D in house, yikes....

Yesterday, he makes dinner and I ask if I can join him since I was going to cook something else, he says yes. We eat in separate rooms. I go out.  It is dark by the time I get back and he has considerately put the outdoor lights on (wow I can't believe that) so I can see. Hasn't done that before. Then sits outside with me, small talk then I say goodnight and go to my side of the house.

This am, his doors are shut.

What is going on? Why one day considerate and next cold. My new friend says my X must be crazy. Does he not see what I look like? Of course, he has 9 yrs. No longer sees me. He won't even look at me. He looks everywhere but at me.

What I am getting at is: everytime I get one small measure of caring from H, I fly with it and end up hurting once again. It is because we are in the same house and let me admit it, I love him.

I will get passed this. I will. What could he say anyway that would erase the deceit of the EA or whatever the hell he had been doing, the running away, the stubborness and pride!

I wish it weren't so but it is.


----------

